# Lancia Delta Integrale paint correction detail & Liquid Elements SHIELD ceramic coat



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*Lancia Delta Integrale paint correction detail & Liquid Elements SHIELD ceramic coat*

Envy Car Care are Liquid Elements SHIELD approved. A way of boosting your cars paint hardness to 9.3 and giving the surface an easy to clean and scratch resistant coating.

This Lancia was treated to the above as a way of enhancing the paint for future generations. A 1 owner car thats never going to be sold, the decision was taken to get the paint as mark free as possible and seal with the latest ceramic coating available to us.

The car was washed etc as per our usual methods, then corrected with Scholl Concepts polishes and sealed with Liquid Elements SHIELD.

Any questions, see me after ;-)













Iron Awe fallout remover doing its thing









Quite a bit to do here! Mind you it is getting on a bit and never had paintwork.































Enough for tonight!













Quick check outside before sealing















All looking good, wiped down with Filler Killer. Time to get serious, cue 4hrs in a respirator.....









The night of application, sneaky peak before leaving to cure overnight.





Final pics, all cured now. Tyres dressed etc.



















Please LIKE and Follow is via Facebook and Twitter to be kept up to date.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Very nice car (if it were mine, I would keep it as well).

Nice work btw and thanks for showing.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work in what is becoming a very rare car.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That sir, is sublime!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

RefinedDetails said:


> That sir, is sublime!


I totally agree,its _*SUPERB!!!*_:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## HITCH2310 (Dec 17, 2013)

Top work Tim and absolutely stunning car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Proper job on a proper car!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Tim, nice work!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work to a superb car.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top work on a top car. Well done, that is one car I would love to detail.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great! Interesting to see a RHD conversion.
Peter


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Peter D said:


> Looks great! Interesting to see a RHD conversion.
> Peter


Yes, well spotted. Was done from new by Whalley's on this particular car.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

One word. Awesome.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic job, a real head turner


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Stunning work! Amazing turn around. Thanks for taking the time to post such a top detail.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I would love to own one of these!

Great work!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, even a Lancia had thicker steel than most of todays car, I can't see many of todays cars being around in another 20/30 years


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Stunning!! Great work too.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Epic car, looks awesome in the aftershots:thumb:


----------

